# kingseed.com



## risktaker27 (Jan 12, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has ever heard of or bought seeds from this company kingseed they been around for 10 yrs now. thx for any input

just hope i choosed the right sight to buy from.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 12, 2008)

opps sry i was stoned at time of prior posting.the name of the seed bank was  kind seed co -not kingseed sry for the mistake


----------



## umbra (Jan 12, 2008)

Not much on the search button are you. Try seedbankupdate.com


----------

